# Washington state license for travelers



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bigpatofpa said:


> Hello all,
> I am a journeyman inside wireman and instrument tech out of lu 380 norristown, pa.
> I understand Washington state has a lot of work but requires a state license.
> Do you have to be in state to test or can you do it online?


They use a 3rd party testing service. I took my Washington tests in Oregon, but I had to go to the testing agency's offices (they have branches everywhere, but not sure about Pennsylvania)


> What is the cost?
> Does a journeyman wireman license allow u work as an I&c tech also or do you need an additional license?
> Do any other states recognize Washington license? Pacific northwest? Other states?
> Only looking for facts, please.
> ...


Visit Washington's Labor & Industries site, it should answer most of your questions. They're pretty helpful on the phone too.

http://www.lni.wa.gov/tradeslicensing/


----------



## Bigpatofpa (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks eric37.
Do u know if they are reciprocal with any other states? 
And do you know the name of the testing company? 
Thanks again


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bigpatofpa said:


> Thanks eric37.
> Do u know if they are reciprocal with any other states?
> And do you know the name of the testing company?
> Thanks again


Not sure about reciprocity, check the website.

I believe the testing company is called like PSI Exams or something. I took mine a few years ago, not sure if it's different now or what.


----------



## Bigpatofpa (Jan 14, 2014)

Does Oregon require a license? 
This inquiry is based on the rumor of lu 48.
How's Oregon s work outlook? 
We're real slow all up and down the east coast. 
No unemployment extensions are gonna bone us all.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Washington does not reciprocate with anyone else anymore. You can still sign the books in Local 48 and take Washington calls. If you're looking for a maintenance type job, you can work in WA. without any license. In Oregon, I believe you have to have a minimum of a PJ (plant journeyman) license to work maintenance


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bigpatofpa said:


> Does Oregon require a license?
> This inquiry is based on the rumor of lu 48.
> How's Oregon s work outlook?
> We're real slow all up and down the east coast.
> No unemployment extensions are gonna bone us all.


Intel is still going strong. We'll have a similarly big job here on the coast in a year or three.

Sparky970 nailed it for Oregon licensing requirements.


----------

